# Start Here > Guest Forum >  The Ballad of Marvin Heemeyer - 15 Years Ago

## I Salute Real Heroes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-ihCguegLU - The Ballad of Marvin Heemeyer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyeD5OwKp5A - The Marvin Heemeyer Tapes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq5DY3VOpPs - Making My Way Down Killdozer

Who was Marvin Heemeyer? He owned a muffler shop in Granby, Colorado. Or he did, until the city bureaucrat filth built a factory in his driveway. Being a reasonable man, Marvin offered to build an access road himself. The city rejected his offer to do even that, even though he had purchased all the equipment. But the rub after destroying his business and livelihood? The spit in his eye? Those $#@!s in city council fined Marvin Heemeyer, for the obstruction of his sewer line, from the factory construction they chartered. So, at his whit's end, this good man went to fabricating a mighty machine of vengeance, and for a year his enemies little suspected his project. Truly oblivious buffoons, for if Marvin had not been a gentler soul, he could have killed many wrongdoers and innocents alike, under the very noses at city hall. Marvin was a gentle man however. Though he equiped himself with a good rifle, though he toppled the properties of his enemies, St Marvin took only one life 15 years ago today: his own.

----------


## merkelstan

Killdozer will live in the hearts of men until the end of the world

----------

